

Refactoring with codemod.py - arjunb
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=44817317582&ref=nf

======
nirmal
<http://pastie.org/343881>

If you don't have a facebook account or don't want to login.

------
stcredzero
To be widely used, it should be integrated into editors and IDEs. My
experience is that programmers in general are so lazy, that most of them won't
bother with refactoring tools unless it's right there for them as a keypress
or a menu item.

------
drewp
looks like a very small subset of <http://rope.sourceforge.net/>

